# 1 HR24 with 6 H24s - is this OK?



## dschamis (Oct 18, 2008)

I currently have 7 TVs in my house. If I get one HR24 and six H24s, will I be able to watch DVR'd content on all 6 of the receivers or is there some limit to the number of receivers that one HR24 can service?

Also, I think this is an obvious question but I will ask it anyway - all 6 of the H24s will be able to tune live TV independently, right? So in other words I can watch seven different things at one time (if I ever really needed to).

Thanks,

David


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

No. Only one streamed show at a time. Might want one or two more DVR's.

Each of the receivers can watch live TV independantly, but DVR recorded material is a different story.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm sure there is some limit, but I don't think you've reached it....

Just be aware that the DVR will not be able to serve a stream to all six receivers at one time...only one active stream at a time, if I remember correctly.

All seven boxes would be able to tune a different live TV channel at the same time...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes to most. Remember that the DVR can/will only work with one client at a time, so with 6 of them, only one at a time for MRV and the others would need to do live TV themselves.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

dschamis said:


> I currently have 7 TVs in my house. If I get one HR24 and six H24s, will I be able to watch DVR'd content on all 6 of the receivers or is there some limit to the number of receivers that one HR24 can service?
> 
> Also, I think this is an obvious question but I will ask it anyway - all 6 of the H24s will be able to tune live TV independently, right? So in other words I can watch seven different things at one time (if I ever really needed to).
> 
> ...


All 6 would be able to watch DVR'd content, but only 1 at a time. The HR24 can only send out 1 MRV stream. So, if that will not work for your situation, you may want to rethink your setup.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

dschamis said:


> I currently have 7 TVs in my house. If I get one HR24 and six H24s, will I be able to watch DVR'd content on all 6 of the receivers or is there some limit to the number of receivers that one HR24 can service?
> 
> Also, I think this is an obvious question but I will ask it anyway - all 6 of the H24s will be able to tune live TV independently, right? So in other words I can watch seven different things at one time (if I ever really needed to).
> 
> ...


It can service all 6 but only one at a time. You could watch a recording on the DVR and a different or even the same recoding on one of the non DVRs. You would want one or two more DVRs. They don't need to be 24s. Of course you could watch any live programing on any unit at any time.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Put another way, if there are only two viewers in the home and one is sitting in front of the DVR, either can watch anything at any time.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

As folks have noted, it's possible, but may not be practical in your situation. If there are only a couple of you and you will really only be watching one recording at a time regardless of location, it's probably fine to do this. If (and this is more likely with 7 TVs ) on the other hand, you will want to make frequent use of both Live TV & Recordings, you should balance out your HR count .. perhaps add one or two more. If you had 3 HR24s and 4 H24s, all HR24s could watch a local recording while 3 of the four H24s could also watch a recording.


----------



## dschamis (Oct 18, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> As folks have noted, it's possible, but may not be practical in your situation. If there are only a couple of you and you will really only be watching one recording at a time regardless of location, it's probably fine to do this. If (and this is more likely with 7 TVs ) on the other hand, you will want to make frequent use of both Live TV & Recordings, you should balance out your HR count .. perhaps add one or two more. If you had 3 HR24s and 4 H24s, all HR24s could watch a local recording while 3 of the four H24s could also watch a recording.


You guys have guessed right, in that I have a wife and three kids, so its not completely practical to only stream one show at a time.

So then the question is if I have multiple DVRs do I need to manage multiple DVRs recording lists? In other words, if I am going to want to stream two different show at the same time, do I need to think about that in advance and make sure that those two shows are recorded on two different DVRs?

Thanks again,

David


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dschamis said:


> You guys have guessed right, in that I have a wife and three kids, so its not completely practical to only stream one show at a time.
> 
> So then the question is if I have multiple DVRs do I need to manage multiple DVRs recording lists? In other words, if I am going to want to stream two different show at the same time, do I need to think about that in advance and make sure that those two shows are recorded on two different DVRs?
> 
> ...


Yes you do, otherwise if they're on one DVR, you're still limited by the single streaming limit.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Also remember that to schedule a show on a DVR you have to do it from that DVR -- you can't schedule remotely. So be sure to place the DVR's where they are easiest to get to for scheduling.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> Also remember that to schedule a show on a DVR you have to do it from that DVR -- you can't schedule remotely. So be sure to place the DVR's where they are easiest to get to for scheduling.


"but" with non DVRs you can schedule and pick which DVR.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Or use a cell phone with the DirecTV app and do it that way as another alternative.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> Also remember that to schedule a show on a DVR you have to do it from that DVR -- you can't schedule remotely. So be sure to place the DVR's where they are easiest to get to for scheduling.


True, with one exception. While you can't schedule from one HR to another, you can schedule from an H to any HR it can see. It will also let you know if there's going to be a conflict.

To manage SL's on any HR, you have to be sitting in front of it.


----------



## ronkuba (Feb 17, 2007)

HDJulie said:


> Also remember that to schedule a show on a DVR you have to do it from that DVR -- you can't schedule remotely. So be sure to place the DVR's where they are easiest to get to for scheduling.


Not true. You can record from HD receiver.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I always forget the H's can do it since all I have are HR's .


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Yes to most. Remember that the DVR can/will only work with one client at a time, so with 6 of them, only one at a time for MRV and the others would need to do live TV themselves.


I got my DVR to playback the the same show - not in sync - in two locations - the box it was recorded on and the client.

Read somewhere, that every DVR can show two programs to any two locations on the network.

As to the original poster with seven locations, I would suggest he needs more than one DVR. I would even suggest he get an 1 to 2 TB eSATA HD for more storage from the getgo.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> I got my DVR to playback the the same show - not in sync - in two locations - the box it was recorded on and the client.
> 
> Read somewhere, that every DVR can show* two programs* to any *two locations* on the network.


Those two are: locally and one remote and not two remotely from the same DVR.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

HDJulie said:


> Also remember that to schedule a show on a DVR you have to do it from that DVR -- you can't schedule remotely. So be sure to place the DVR's where they are easiest to get to for scheduling.


I figure it out, for me at least, that I'm better off having my H's boxes in the rooms I do most of my TV watching (LR & Kit). Because this will allow me to take advantage of the '_autotune_' feature of the H's boxes.

I setup '_autotune_' in both boxes in the morning. So as I go back and forth to the kitchen during the day, both boxes will tune in to the shows I'm watching. Yes, I'm wasting electricity, by having both sets running, but in this age, both sets use almost as much power when they're in their 'off' state.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

dschamis said:


> You guys have guessed right, in that I have a wife and three kids, so its not completely practical to only stream one show at a time.
> 
> So then the question is if I have multiple DVRs *do I need to manage multiple DVRs recording lists?* In other words, if I am going to want to stream two different show at the same time, do I need to think about that in advance and make sure that those two shows are recorded on two different DVRs?
> 
> ...


Under the current DirecTV DECA Cloud - No. There will be one playback list. As you scroll thru the list, it will tell which DVR it is on. Currently we can't sort the list by which DVR it is on. But that's a software issue that will probably get upgraded down-the-line if enough of customers ask for this feature.

You're limited in playback by the number of tuners in the DRV.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Under the current DirecTV DECA Cloud - No. There will be one playback list. As you scroll thru the list, it will tell which DVR it is on. Currently we can't sort the list by which DVR it is on. But that's a software issue that will probably get upgraded down-the-line if enough of customers ask for this feature.


Not quite true.
The united playlist seem to be here to stay, though there may be some changes later. The DVR list option was here and was removed, most likely never to return.
"Managing" recording list could be thought to ask which DVR needs to record which program so they came be watched with more than one client at the same time, which would mean recording on different DVRs.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

One thing I wish they had in the H2x MultiRoom drop down list is a % of free space along with the HR2x location name.

I seem to be recording like crazy now that I have more control over all my DVRs from a central location.


----------

